# My tiel doesn't like me anymore..



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello,


I've had a female lutino ever since november, and at the time she was 4 months old. We never needed to have a bonding process because she was hand tamed and had no trouble acclimating to her new conditions. So from then, we had a sweet friendship. Breakfast together, work (I work from home, so she's with me) cuddling and scratching all the time.

Then, I thought she would be lonely so I got her a boy in early May, who is not a fan of being scratched. At the beginning, my girl saw the new boy run away frantically, so she must have gotten the image that I was a creep. Now, they both have breakfast with me and observe me at work happily, but I'm not allowed to touch my girl anymore.

What can I do to "win her back"? 

No, seriously, I'm heart broken


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Food bribery is a useful way to overcome fear: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a very bad feeling that this is happening to me too. I have had my female for a year and a half and she used to love sitting on me, being scratched and cuddling into my neck. But ever since I got this new male about 3 weeks ago, she's changed ( But she doesn't like him either ( I would like some advice too (


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It may be that she's going through a period of hormonal development, and that's making her more defensive in general. Food bribery is a good idea.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> But ever since I got this new male about 3 weeks ago, she's changed ( But she doesn't like him either


Try playing with her when the male isn't nearby. She might be afraid to relax and play when he's close enough to attack her.


----------



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

She is by no means afraid of me, just no more petting. When I say we have breakfast together, I literally mean that she flies from her cage and lands on the plate, so does the male. They both respond when I call their names. Just no more petting. When I play when there is no male, the male always calls her. He is extremely defensive. I can stroke both of them, but not get under her feathers and scratch, like I used to be able to do with my girl. I don't need to gain any trust, I just don't know why she doesn't want to be scratched.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Some tiels will let you give them scritches and suddenly stop when they get a little older. I am not sure why. Meaggiedear's Grey was like that and my Sabian. It may be hormonal, who knows? Unfortunately she may not let you do it anymore and I know it is disappointing but that doesn't mean you won't still enjoy her. 

I do know how you feel. I know my feelings were hurt 

And hopefully I am wrong and it is just something temporary


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah she could be getting hormonal. I wouldn't worry too much about it, just respect her boundaries. If she wants scritches she will probably make her self known!


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

haha the same exact thing happened to me!!! At first my little girl would not allow me to touch her, at all. Then as time went by she warmed up to me again, slowly. Right now she is not 100% like she was before, but I am doing a lot of food bribery, especially in the morning, and she is slowly coming back to me.


----------

